# openJDK to MINIX



## john112 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm sorry this maybe isn't the right forum for this question, but MINIX is also based on Unix so I believe there is someone who can help me.

So the question is this: I need to port java to minix (required functionality is just running .class files, no compiler is necessary) I thought about porting some parts of openJDK. So is it even possible? Does anyone have any better solution? Is there a some kind of porting guide for openJDK?


Many thanks,
John


----------



## fonz (Dec 18, 2012)

Minix and FreeBSD do not have a whole lot to do with each other. A moderator will probably move this thread to Off-Topic, where it belongs. There are newsgroups and mailing lists about Minix, I suggest you try asking there.

Fonz


----------



## sossego (Dec 18, 2012)

Does MINIX/MINIX3 have support for NFS? http://minix-nfsserver.sourceforge.net/

You will need to work with that and then you will have to set up a server. FreeBSD is a better choice for NFS server than Linux. Following, you will need to set up the client. 

Do you know the file hierarchy for MINIX3/MINIX and where the binaries, libraries, and such would be installed plus permissions?

You may need to build twice: First through NFS for every needed part and then a native build on MINIX/MINIX3.


----------



## NewGuy (Dec 26, 2012)

Definitely join the MINIX3 development groups. I ported a file server to MINIX a while back and the folks on those groups were a great resource. That being said, A lot of software designed to run on Linux/BSD/Unix will not work on MINIX because of the OS's tiny feature set. I think porting Java to run on MINIX is going to be a huge project.


----------

